# New litter in Dallas



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey guys. I just got two rats a few weeks ago and it turns out the female was pregnant when I got her. She hasn't had the babies yet, but she's due any day. Looking for good homes for the little ones. If anyone is interested, please let me know!! I will keep updating this as babies are born and ready to be given to new forever homes.  

Below are pictures of mom and dad.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in the DFW area.  Sadly, I can't really take any more rats, but I can help you find homes if you want. There are a few facebook groups I can point you towards for advertizing the litter.


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow! That would be great, thank you so much.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I sent you a PM with some links that I hope will be helpful.


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

BABIES ARE HERE!!!! Only two have made it into the world so far, but many more follow behind it!!


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

She had 11 in total.  All babies are healthy and very squirmy. Now to start finding good homes for all the little pinkies.


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

More baby pictures!!


----------

